# nvidia module failed to load ... "all of the sudden&quo

## brodieboy

okay so my system has been running just fine for a month or so now...

today when i got home from work i ran the following

[c] emerge -uDav world

emerge -av depclean

revdep-rebuild

dispatch-conf[/c]

i would like to note that depclean removed nothing at all

then i ran 

[c] glsa-check -f all[/c]

which took care of a recent GTK+ 2 problem and merged a x11-libs package

after this i rebooted and was told that the nvidia module could not be loaded due to

" missing kernel or user mode driver nivida"

so my workaround has been to edit xorg.conf back to card driver "nv" this way i can still get gnome up and running...

I guess the biggest prolem that i am having is i am such a noob that i dont even know where to begin looking ( logs files and such) to start trouble shooting any insights would be more than appreciated

----------

## chickaroo

did you try emerging nvidia-kernel again?

----------

## brodieboy

ya i did that ...

i also found a thread about 6-7 posts down with similar problems

am trying to "downgrade" to 1.0.6111 r1

----------

## brodieboy

i dunno if this helps when i modprobe nvidia i get this response

[c] modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format [/c]

----------

## chickaroo

that's usually what happens when you recompile the kernel without emerging nvidia-kernel afterwards.

----------

## codergeek42

Try

```
# emerge -C nvidia-{glx,kernel}

# emerge nvidia-{glx,kernel}
```

----------

## jubo

I actually had the same thing happen to me today.  Although the strange thing was that xscreensaver kind of locked up and stopped reading input from my keyboard. I hard rebooted and could no longer start X, getting the same error. I am using nitro sources and nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r1, and I have tried downgrading to the other versions to no avail.  Strange...

----------

## brodieboy

yes i have tried to take out and put back in 

```
emerge -C nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-glx
```

with no results and i mis typed earlier i have downgraded to 1.0.6111 from 1.0.6111-r1 

which i think is what started all this craziness.

Arg am frustrated considering format but dont want to have to stoop to windows fix 

Any suggestions as to where to look so that i may find out what is worng or at least have better output for you peoples on the forms here?

----------

## alexdlm

Yup, same problem.

```

$ genlop -l --date 5 days ago

 * app-misc/beep

     Sun Sep 19 18:09:15 2004 >>> app-misc/beep-1.2.2

     Sun Sep 19 18:11:27 2004 >>> app-emulation/wine-20040716

     Mon Sep 20 16:07:03 2004 >>> sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r1

     Mon Sep 20 16:09:29 2004 >>> sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35-r1

     Mon Sep 20 16:57:50 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

     Mon Sep 20 16:58:38 2004 >>> sys-apps/file-4.10-r1

     Tue Sep 21 10:40:56 2004 >>> dev-util/jam-2.5

     Tue Sep 21 11:33:00 2004 >>> net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre

     Tue Sep 21 12:31:38 2004 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.1-r3

     Tue Sep 21 12:32:05 2004 >>> dev-util/intltool-0.31.2

     Tue Sep 21 12:33:08 2004 >>> x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:42:20 2004 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:43:24 2004 >>> media-libs/libogg-1.1.1

     Tue Sep 21 12:43:47 2004 >>> dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:45:48 2004 >>> dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r2

     Tue Sep 21 12:46:10 2004 >>> dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:46:51 2004 >>> dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r2

     Tue Sep 21 12:47:08 2004 >>> dev-java/javacup-0.10k

     Tue Sep 21 12:47:46 2004 >>> dev-java/xalan-2.6.0-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:48:33 2004 >>> dev-java/jdepend-2.8.1

     Tue Sep 21 12:56:29 2004 >>> dev-db/postgresql-7.4.5-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:57:11 2004 >>> sys-apps/procps-3.2.3-r1

     Tue Sep 21 12:57:42 2004 >>> dev-perl/Storable-2.13

     Tue Sep 21 12:58:16 2004 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1

     Tue Sep 21 13:37:46 2004 >>> x11-libs/qt-3.3.3-r1

     Tue Sep 21 13:38:41 2004 >>> dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

     Tue Sep 21 16:00:28 2004 >>> media-libs/plib-1.8.3

     Wed Sep 22 14:20:16 2004 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1

     Wed Sep 22 14:23:35 2004 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111

```

I figure it might be due to the new GCC, so I'm going to recompile the kernel.

----------

## alexdlm

Ok, that was the problem.

Because I last compiled the kernel with an older GCC, after I had updated the GCC and emerged a new nvidia-kernel driver, something has changed and become incompatible.

Just make sure you compile your kernel modules with the same compiler as you did your kernel -- problem solvered.

----------

## bpkri

Sorry to disappoint , but I merged new gcc, did logout then, logged in again. recompiled kernel. Recompiled modules. Installed new kernel and modules.

Then I recompiled nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx. Sadly I still cannot use nvidia-kernel. Cannot load module.  Invalid module format - the same error as mentioned here.

Argh - own stupidity. One should also USE the new kernel and not some old one. Ofcourse things won't work then >_<

sorry

----------

## patrix_neo

Same here untill I found out nvidia-kernel need the /usr/src/linux - softlink to point to my proper linux-src tree. (doh).

So, I did recompile the kernel after gcc-3.4.2 upgrade, and rebooted.

Recompiled nvidia-kernel

Tried to load it with dmesg error: no 4KSTACK version magic error....

Saw I had my src under /home and the /usr/src/linux pointing at the wrong place.

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /home/user/kernelsrc/linux-2.6.8.1 /usr/src/linux

emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nvidia

success. Module working with 4K Stack compiled kernel

----------

